# Autres langages > Python > GUI >  Diagramme de squence, flow graph

## takataye

Bonjour.
je cherche  faire en Python ce qu'on appelle des diagrammes de squence en UML ou des flow graph avec l'analyseur de traces Wireshark, plus prcisment une reprsentation graphique d'une trace rseau entre diffrents quipements o chaque quipement est reprsent en haut du diagramme par une bote avec, en dessous, une ligne verticale et les messages changs sont reprsents par des flches horizontales ou obliques entre l'quipement metteur et le rcepteur.
Ci-dessous un lien exemple:
http://jakarta.apache.org/cactus/how_it_works_uml.html

Je veux faire quelque chose d'un peu plus simple que l'exemple ci-dessus. Quelle bibliothque 2D Python utiliser?

Merci.
Cordialement,

----------

